# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Nje tutorial per BitTorrent!

## rm_renald

Pershendetje!

Duke pare interesin e temes mbi regjistimret e demonoid.com qe kam hapur para pak ditesh; duke pare pyetjet dhe kuriozitetin e disa anetareve te tjere te forumit mbi BitTorrent-in, mendova te bej nje tekst ne forme tutoriali ku kam shpjeguar disa terma dhe menyren e funksionimit te protokollit P2P (peer-to-pee).

Nje pjese e informacionit eshte e perkthyer nga FAQ  i demonoid.com dhe pastaj eshte perpunuar. Pjesa tjeter jane informacione te bazuara ne eksperiencen time dhe mbi ato qe kam lexuar ne internet per BitTorrent-in.
Shpresoj tiu ndihmoj sadopak!

*1. Ceshte BitTorrent?*

BitTorrent eshte nje P2P (peer-to-peer) protokoll, I cili iu mundeson perdoruesve te lidhen direkt me njeri-tjetrin per te derguar apo marre nje skedar apo pjese te tij.  Lidhja realizohet nepermjet nje serveri qendror te quajtur TRACKER. Tracker-I vete nuk permban apo transmeton asnje informacion qe ka lidhje me skedarin. Ai vetem koordinon dhe menaxhon (ben lidhjen) midis PEER-save (Perdoruesve) .

*2. Cfare programesh duhen per te shfrytezuar kete lloj lidhjeje?*

Programi I vetem qe duhet per te realizuar kete lidhje quhet BitTorrent Client. Personalisht do tiu keshilloja utorrent (Micro-Torrent). Eshte rreth 300 kb, shume I lehte per kompjuterin dhe ka opsione shume praktike.

*3.Shpjegimi I disa termave kryesore ne BitTorrent dhe qe  do te perdoren shpesh tani e mbrapa.*

*Seed-er* (Mbjelles)  Seed-er eshte ai person qe e ka shkarkuar komplet informacionin e torrentit dhe tani e upload-on/ngarkon per shkarkuesit e tjere. Nje veprim I tille quhet Seed/Seeding.

*Peer*  Peer eshte ai person qe po e shkarkon torrentin dmth nuk e ka perfunduar akoma shkarkimin.

*Leecher*  Leecher eshte ai person qe nuk e ka mbaruar akoma shkarkimin ( pak a shume si Peer) ose nje person qe mbasi mbaron shkarkimin nuk pret sa raporti Ngarkim/Shkarkim te shkoje 1:1, por I jep STOP. Zakonisht termi leecher ka kuptim ofendues dhe degjenerues per personat qe sapo mbarojne shkarkimin nuk ngarkojne per te tjeret.

*4.Ceshte nje skedar *.torrent?*

Nje skedar *.torrent eshte zakonisht nje skedar I vogel qe permban informacionin e nevojshem per te filluar shkarkimin/ngarkimin. Informacione te ketilla jane: Emri/Emrat e skedareve, Madhesia e skedareve, URL e trackerave, komentet, hashet (qe nuk e kam idene se cfare jane.,.,., lol) etj.

BitTorrent-I eshte nje menyre shume e mire per te ndare me te tjeret informacione dhe te dhena shume te rendesishme sic jane filmat, muzika, programe, libra, seriale, foto, klipe etj etj.
Shpesh keto materiale cenojne te drejtat e autorit dhe per kete ne disa shtete te ndryshme (ne Shqiperi as qe behet fjale) perdorimi I torrenteve qe cenojne te drejten e autorit eshte ilegal, por me besoni, asnje ligj I tille nuk I ka ndaluar perdoruesit e BitTorrent, madje ky komunitet eshte gjithmone ne rritje. 

*5. Si funksionon protokolli P2P (peer-to-peer)?*

Une do te  provoj te bej nje pershkrim te shkurter, mbase edhe me ndonje detaj qe mund te mos jete I sakte, por do te perpiqem qe ne vija te pergjithshme thelbi te jete I kuptueshem dhe pa shume terma shkencore. Per kete do te marr nje shembull konkret ndonese pakez banal.

     Nje individ diku ne bote ka marre me qera nje DVD te filmit Changeling. Mbasi e hedh ne kompjuter vendos ta publikoje ne internet. Mbasi krijon torrentin, ai e publikon ate ne nje ose disa prej web-siteve me te famshem te torrenteve si:

www.mininova.org

www.thepiratebay.org

www.isohunt.com etj.

Kuptohet qe personi qe krijon torrentin eshte I pari qe ngarkon per te tjeret. Tani, kemi nje person tjeter (le ta quajme personi nr 2). Ky person viziton njeren prej faqeve te mesiperme dh eve re qe eshte publikuar nje torrent I filmit Changeling. Do tiu keshilloja qe te zgjidhnit gjithmone torrente me numer te mjaftueshem Seed-ersash ose qe raporti  leecher/seeder te mos jete me I vogel se ½, ne menyre qe shpejtesia e shkarkimit te jete sa me e larte; nese jeni te deshperuar per nje film, kenge, serial apo dicka tjeter mjafton qe torrenti te kete vetem nje seed dhe shkarkimi mund te filloje, vetem se me shume gjasa shpejtesia do te jete e vogel dhe do te duhet nje kohe e gjate per te skarkuar materialin. Mbasi personi nr2 e shkarkon skedarin *.torrent e hap ate me ane te nje BitTorrent Client psh. Utorrent.  Ne dritaren qe hapet mund te zgjedhim te shkarkojme te gjithe materialin ose vetem disa prej skedareve. Trackeri ben lidhjen midis komjuterit te nr2 me personin e pare. I pari ngarkon dhe informacionin e ngarkuar e shkarkon personi nr2. Mbasi shkarkimi perfundon e leme torrentin te ngarkohet deri sa raporti Ngarkim/Shkarkim te shkoje te pakten 1:1 por nqs eshte e mundur dhe ngarkimi nuk pengon aktivitetin tuaj te perditshem ne internet mund ta lini dokumentin ne gjendjen seeding per dite apo edhe jave te tera.

*6.Te mirat e BitTorrent.*

Realizohet lidhje e drejtperdrejte midis kompjuterave pa perdorur pale te treta. 

Mund te gjesh te dhena te rendesishme falas.

Shpesh eshte pa viruse. (Po te kerkosh ne website serioze si ato te lartpermendura)

Mund tI japesh pause shkarkimit kur te duash dhe pastaj tI japesh resume po kur te duash lol.

Feedback-u eshte I menjehershem per shkak te nr te madh te perdoruesve te cilet mbas shkarkimit lene komente mbi cilesine e materialit.

etj etj.

*7. Shpejtesia e ngarkim/shkarkimit.*

Zakonisht, shpejtesia e ngarkim/shkarkimit ne BitTorrent varet nga shpejtesia e lidhjes suaj. Psh. Po te marrim nje lidhje me Down 1 Mbps/Up 256 Kbps do te thote qe ti ngarkon me shpejtesi 256 Kbps=256/8=32 KB/s. Kjo do te thote qe me te njejten shpejtesi shkarkojne peer-sat e tjere qe jane lidhur me ty qe do te thote qe nje film 700 MB do rreth 8 ore per tu marre, prandaj seeding eshte kaq I nevojshem e prandaj e kam theksuar aq shume sa ndoshta jam bere edhe I merzitshem.

Per sa I perket shpejtesise me te cilen ju shkarkoni, ajo eshte e barabarte me shpejtesine e me te cilen ngarkon seed-ersi me te cilen je lidhur ti, psh nqs uploadi I seedersit me te cilin ti je lidhur (qe psh ndodhet ne US0 eshte 5 Mbps=5*1024/8=640 KB/s do te thote qe juve shkarkoni me maksimumin e lidhjes suaj 1 Mbps=128 KB/s.

*7. Per sa I perket demonoid-it.*

Demonoidi eshte nje Torrent Tracker dhe nje Torrent Search engine. Shpesh torrentet qe trackohen nga demonoidi publikohen ne web-site qe nuk kerkojne regjistrim si mininova apo TPB por ato me te cmuarat gjenden vetem ne demonoid. Qe te shkarkosh apo te publikosh torrentet e tua ne demonoid duhet te jesh I regjistruar. Sic e kam pemendur, as ne demonoid ngarkimi nuk eshte i detyrueshem dhe nuk debohesh nqs nuk ngarkon por ngarkimi eshte jetik qe BitTorrenti te funksionoje. Per te tjerat, me njohuri themelore ne anglisht dhe kompjuter mund te vizitoni FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) e demonoid-it.

Ky ishte tutoriali im modest hyres per ne BitTorrent. Jeni te lire te beni korrigjime apo shtesa, komente, pyetje etj, etj.

Shpresoj te kem qene I qarte ne ate qe kam dashur te shpreh dhe tiu kem ndihmuar sadopak!

Respekte! 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Te gjitha shkarkimet i bej nga www.torrentz.com pra me programin uTorrent i cili me ka mundsuar shkarkimet e muzikave(mp3),videove,filmave,programeve,lojrave,l  ibrave(pdf) dhe gjithcka qe ze vend ne Pcn time eshte nga torrenti!


I falenderoj te gjithe atyre qe kan krijuar keto programe per torrent dhe keto weba!

----------


## benseven11

Ky nuk eshte tutorial,eshte leksion.
Tutoriali eshte procedure si te besh dicka, qe kerkon figura dhe komente.

----------


## rm_renald

OK.,.atehere me falni per perdorimin e gabuar te termit.

Nese ndonjeri nga moderatoret ka mundesi, le ta ndryshoje titullin e temes nga Tutorial per BitTorrent, ne Leksion per BitTorrent.

Respekte!

----------


## Anonomyous

rm_renald, faliminderit per kete leksion, pasi kam pase disa pyetje rreth disa termeve, dhe ne kete leksion i gjeta pergjigjjet Faliminderit !! :buzeqeshje:

----------

